# Excel Stundenlohn berechnen?



## nordi (23. März 2006)

Hi Leute, hab eine Frage zu Excel! Und zwar will ich, wie die Überschrift schon sagt, den Stundenlohn ausrechnen lassen. Also ich habe 5 Spalten:

Anfang       Ende      Stundenanzahl        Stundenlohn            Cash
 (A3)           (B3)              (D3)                     (F3)                    (H3)

In Anfang und Ende soll man die Uhrzeit reinschreiben, wann man angefangen und aufgehört hat. Bei Stundenanzahl soll dann direkt der Wert ausgegeben werden, wie lang man gearbeitet hat. Stundenlohn ist fest (9EUR) und bei Cash soll dann der gesamte Lohn ausgegeben werden. Hatte das so vor:

Bei Stundenanzahl: =(B3-A3)

Bei Cash: =D3*24*F3

Klappt aber nicht! Wenn man zum Beispiel von 19:00h bis 04:00h arbeitet, spinnt Excel und gibt nichts mehr aus! Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Norbert Eder (24. März 2006)

Hab dir da was zusammengebaut.


----------



## BLOEBAUM (24. März 2006)

Hallo Nordi,

du musst dabei mit einer wenn Abfrage arbeiten:

A1 : 19:00
B1:  4:00
C1:  =WENN(A1>B1;24-A1+B1;B1-A1)

Ergebnis in C1:  9:00:00

Die Zelle C1 hat das Format Uhrzeit.


Gruß

Harald


----------



## nordi (24. März 2006)

Hi vielen Dank!


----------

